# Using A Boning Knife As A Fighting Knife.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Turning A Boning Knife Into A Fighting Knife.*

I have a boning knife, and I made a cardboard sheath for it, using package tape to wrap it with. Then I took a cue from the Japanese and I tied some cloth around the sheath, and put a knot in it.

I made the sheath by cutting the cardboard to suit the knife, and rolled it around the knife, then taped it a bit. I figured things as I went along, and I came up with a good sheath.

The knotted cloth holds it inside of my pants, where I tuck it into. And now, I have a weapon that is as good as a Ka-Bar, for my purposes at least. I have no doubt that it will be an excellent fighter, if I ever need to use it as one. It makes for a pretty ugly thought picture, but life has gotten ugly. {I don't have my Cammilus fighters anymore, so I had to get by with this. It is my cheap skate alternative to a KaBar.:cheerful:}

View attachment 34730

One of these from Wal Mart is what I am talking about, tell me what you think of my idea, and share your own. 
I can always use a good idea.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahhh English language is so much fun :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That knife is very thin. It might be a good slasher, but does it have the strength needed to not break while stabbing heavy clothing or bone?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It won't be much of a fighting knife when the wood handle is in your hand and the broken-off blade skitters 15 feet away from you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can do much damage to your own hand without a quillion if stabbing with it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If my grandma can blind a guy with a butter knife, I'm sure you can do just as much damage with a boning knife, stabbing not required..
No one expects to get attacked straight in the face because most attackers do not know how to defend their face. You just need practice, take a Russian knife skills class, it's not all about cooking


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The best knife to have is the one you have when it is needed.
Choose wisely.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Tango makes a good point, but so does BPH and sideKahr.

I would definitely want something with a heavier built blade even if its on the small side and something with a tang or a way to positively grip it and not allow my hand to slide down the blade in a jab to an advesary acosting me. Dont ask me how I know about the last half of that sentence...I was lucky they were able to re-attch 4 of my fingers!!! Sometimes learning is a slow and lengthy process, some times its real fast! As a boning Knife its great at deboning a side of beef but leaves a lot to be desired for fighting!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A thin blade is for slicing, not for stabbing. And like the gladius, a stab is the most effective blow you can strike with an edged weapon.

There must be guys like me in your area. Find a guy who polishes Samurai swords and sushi knives. Yes, it's a tad expensive. But if your knife is going to depend on slashes, make sure it's in the best shape possible.

I would go to a flea market and get a camping knife with a thicker blade. Take it to the same polisher. Now you can slash, stab and parry.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It will do in a pinch and is better then nothing I suppose. I would prefer a full tang heavier blade knife with a better grip handle. A bloody knife handle can be hard to hold and once the blade breaks your done. I saw a bar fight in New Orleans once where the guy used a set of keys. You would have thought he used a butchers knife with the amount of blood the other guy was spurting. The guy with the keys walked away without a scratch.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Farberware-3.5-Forged-Paring-Knife-Black/16451256

Walmart sells a much stronger knife with a full tang and rivetted handles


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You still have to prepare the edge. If a knife is too dull a slash won't even cut into leather or a blue jean jacket.


----------

